# I wanna get SWEETER!!!!LOL



## snowkei (Mar 4, 2007)

hello everyone~~


I've never tried this combo before... and I did it today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but I don't know if this combo made me look sweeter.. haha











what I use

face
Revlon foundation powder #2

eye
shadestick #pink couture
pig. #pink vivid. marine ultra & black black
fluidine #blacktrack

lash
Ardell false lashes #131

cheek
Shiseido PN blush #pink
Bobbi brown shimmerbrick #pink
MSF #Dark

lip
Shiseido maquillage #RD227


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 4, 2007)

you're gorgeous as ever honey!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 4, 2007)

Love it! Very Pretty


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous! Great application and blending.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 4, 2007)

Everything you do makes you look sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You shirt is so cute btw...


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 4, 2007)

That looks sooo GOOD! I love the color combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your gorgeous no matter what, i love your FOTDs


----------



## Scintilla (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful! The colours make me think of a tropical fish.


----------



## linkas (Mar 4, 2007)

Very sweet! I love this look on you!


----------



## maven821 (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!   You're an inspiration.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 4, 2007)

Pretty! I love it.


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 4, 2007)

very pretty 
i like a lot


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, you are really pretty! I love the makeup, it's hot!!


----------



## aLYiLiCiOuS (Mar 4, 2007)

the colors are an awesome combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing


----------



## neverfadetogray (Mar 4, 2007)

very pretty!  your eyebrows are perfect :]


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 5, 2007)

Your skin looks amazing!!! This is a beautiful look!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 5, 2007)

it _really_ isn't possible for you to BE any prettier is it!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 5, 2007)

thank you everyone!!!!^___________^


----------



## kimmy (Mar 5, 2007)

very pretty! i love your hair.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 5, 2007)

your FOTD's are always so inspiring!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x_allgunsdrawn* 

 
_beautiful, but your mascara needs to be replaced._

 
thanks for your suggestion!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll replace it right away


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

Oooh. It looks very nice.
Perfect.

And you do look sweeter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 5, 2007)

It looks beautiful!  I love everything!  Your cheeks are radiant, I'm so stealing that!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 5, 2007)

cute! reminds me of easter


----------



## veilchen (Mar 5, 2007)

You're definitely sweet!! The pink is really lovely on you!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 5, 2007)

really pretty !!! 

your skin is perfect !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




really love the cheeks


----------



## zori (Mar 5, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## Pei (Mar 5, 2007)

You're so glam in those pics!

I love what u did to ur face. Perfect GLOW!

Pls teach!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 5, 2007)

Very pretty! Wish I have your skin and your skills!


----------



## Simi (Mar 6, 2007)

like it very pretty


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 6, 2007)

OMG!!! so gorgeous! I love your glowy smooth skin!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 7, 2007)

cute! reminds me of cotton candy!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 8, 2007)

as always, loving your looks!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 9, 2007)

thank you all!!!!<3


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

you're so glowy! wow


----------

